# importing



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

hey,
im from south africa and we don't seem 2 get any varieties of betta's here. all the pet shops nearby only ever have classic blue, red or a mixture of the two.its very rare 2 find any unusual colours: occasionally you find a burnt red or white betta (which iv only seen twice). and theres no variation of the species. i really really want a crowntail, but im worried that importing might be to strenuous?


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

I *think* theres a breeder in south africa... I don't recall who it is at the moment but I remember seeing something about it. I'll see if I can find that info for you.

I've imported bettas before to the US and had no problems at all. I've helped with shipments of 200+ bettas and out of those seen maybe 5 fish with blown fins in a shipment. As long as you have a good transhipper I can't see why it would be a problem. Of course, I don't live there so I'm not familiar with your laws and such.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

it depends where in south africa. its pretty big. one of our most popular game parks is larger than england. and thats just an area in one of our nine provinces.
i asked the local petshops about where they get their fish, i thought i mite b able 2 get in touch with them and find somewher. they told me they get them from the pet suppliers which ddnt really help


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2006)

You could try http://www.aquabid.com and look for people in south africa or I'm sure there are people who knows of a transhipper that is close to south africa.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Ok, my email search came up empty so Im asking around for you. I did come across this website. http://www.bettahub.za.net/ There is a forum there but I don't know if its used or not (required registration to look at). I'll let you know if I come up with anything else. I would be surprised if the petshop would tell you their source. Did you ask them if they could order CTs?


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

i asked at one of the petshops if they eva got any in, and the dude kinda looked at me funny and started telling me the different colours they get.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

Go to google and go to the images part then type in "Crowntail betta" and find a simple picture of a crowntail and print it out and take it back to the petstore and ask if they get this kind of tail type.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

The response I got from my IBC friends was that they do know of some breeders in S. Africa but they have been having problems getting stock. One person mentioned he sent a box that didn't even have fish related stuff in it and it was returned due to having fish in it. He said your best bet was to sign on to that forum and to try to get the petstores to order them. I agree with Durb, bring a picture. Since they don't carry them usually they may not know what they are. But they could be on their order list and just not being ordered because they don't know what they are! Good luck Robyn. I hope you can find one. I will let you know if I hear anything else.


----------



## robyn (May 29, 2006)

tried 2 diff pet shops yest. 1 said im gna hav 2 import, and the other said that they'll look out 4 them on their order list - they'v had 1 once.


----------

